# SEO Tips for Your Site



## DS Photographers (Mar 21, 2011)

I see a lot of people are having trouble figuring out how best to promote their photography business so I thought I'd start a thread where photographers can share their struggles and/or successes with SEO.  Below are a few of my favorite free SEO tools/articles I would use to get started if you haven't ever attempted optimizing your site:

_https://adwords.google.com/select/KeywordToolExternal_

Search Engine Marketing, Search Engine Optimization (SEO) and Paid Search Advertising (PPC) - Search Engine Watch (SEW)

Optimize Photos for SEO

Free Competitive Research Tools: SEO Book.com

http://www.professionalphotography101.com/photo_marketing/seo_for_photographers.html


----------



## DS Photographers (Mar 21, 2011)

Oops, I forgot the easiest and most obvious way to get your site seen on local searches, Google Maps.  You can optimize based on keywords (wedding photography, aerial photos, etc) and you'll come up in local results for those keywords:

_places.google.com/business_


----------



## HikinMike (Mar 21, 2011)

Read my _SEO for the Photographer_ link in my sig.


----------



## LarissaPhotography (Mar 28, 2011)

In case photographers are looking for some additional help, I wrote an article recently for professional photographer magazine that may help out with people who are wanting to work on SEO for their photography blogs: Blogging SEO Secrets (Professional Photographer Magazine Web Exclusives)


----------



## russ218 (Mar 30, 2011)

I've been using the tools from SEO Book and it helped me a lot. It's a must to have the tools that they offer for ease in having a high PR and constant monitoring. Thanks for the other links. I'll check them out.


----------



## vinith98 (Apr 3, 2011)

I recommend getting high PR backlinks from photography sites. Keywords do play an important role, becareful while selecting them, as the OP mentioned _https://adwords.google.com/select/KeywordToolExternal _is the best when it comes to deciding keywords for your site.


----------



## dain45yl (Apr 5, 2011)

These are very nice and useful tips for my site.
I feel very glad to find this useful post.


----------



## Paul D. Van Hoy II (Apr 5, 2011)

I recently published a book *Wedding Photography | The Business of Aesthetics* - in which I write extensively about SEO techniques that are sure to improve your search engine placement in the major search engine indexes.

The most important on page SEO element is your site's title tag - this is where you want your keywords to appear (the most important ones should come first).

Inbound links (one way links from sites of similar relevancy, i.e. other wedding sites and or vendors) and keyword anchor text links carry a great deal of SEO value and weight when it comes to your site's ranking within the SERPs (search engine results pages).

Paul

Toronto Wedding Photographer


----------



## sonoko125 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. It 's very useful 
--------------------

SEO | Dich vu seo | Tu van seo | Phan tich seo | Giai phap seo | Cong ty seo | Seo la gi | Lam seo | Bang gia seo | Thu thuat seo


----------



## altitude604 (Apr 6, 2011)

Another hint is not to go buck wild with keywords as that can work against you in the Google algorithm and have your domain name registered for a long term. Apparently the Google algorithm now checks the domain records and will score lower short-term domain names as spam sites usually are short lived registrations.


----------



## loopy (Apr 6, 2011)

I'd highly recommend watching this video: The Most Important Reason Social Media Is Good For Your Local Business | Social Media Explorer

Google guy talks about the factors that they use to rank businesses in google maps.


----------



## ChristianH (Apr 8, 2011)

Very good post here, I'm actually sorta a SEO expert, I've helped a lot of businesses succeed in their photography ventures, these sure are some good tips though!


----------



## photoseo (Dec 13, 2011)

You can use this promo code at SEMRush: JKS16230308C3X5J to get a free 2 week pro account. Gives you lots of analytics and data that you'll find useful. You'll have to create an account and validate your email.


----------



## etnad0 (Dec 13, 2011)

photoseo said:


> You can use this promo code at SEMRush: JKS16230308C3X5J to get a free 2 week pro account. Gives you lots of analytics and data that you'll find useful. You'll have to create an account and validate your email.



Or people can use Google Analytics absolutely FREE and avoid your scam. They give lots of analytics and useful data as well.


----------

